# 92fs



## HogMan (Feb 2, 2008)

Newbie here looking at buying A new Beretta 92fs. Would like to hear pros and cons on this pistol Thanks


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome, Hogman, from a neighbor. 

I have a 92FS and love it! I really don't see any cons. It feels good in my hand, is very accurate, and is quite easy to field strip and clean. :smt023


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bastet said:


> I have a 92FS and love it! I really don't see any cons. It feels good in my hand, is very accurate, and is quite easy to field strip and clean. :smt023


Welcome to the forum from balmy ND! 
I agree, the 92FS is a fantastic gun and a very good choice. I find that my 92 is a good solid shooter. I've had no problems what-so-ever and I put probably 1100+ rounds thru it since Oct 07'. I also found the price very reasonable at $499!

Good luck


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I carry an M9 (the 92FS in military guise) every day over here. Here's what I think:

PRO
Totally reliable
More accurate than it needs to be
Pretty good SA trigger
Magazines and holsters very easy to find
Light recoil

CON
Way too big for a 9mm, with BIG grip
Long trigger reach
Heavy DA trigger pull
Safety works opposite of normal human hand motions
Integral front sight is a PIA if you want to change the sights

I certainly have no qualms about relying on the M9/92FS, but it wouldn't be my first choice - if I had a choice.


----------



## HogMan (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I have one ordered and will pick up this Friday. Can't wait
to take it to the range Saturday. Hurry home safe Bro from Afghanistan.:smt1099


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

I really like mine. It feels as if it were made for my hand, I shoot it well (for me), and after almost 1K rounds no hiccups at all. It is big, yes, but it's still my carry piece.


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

My Beretta 92fs is the one gun I will never let go. Pops


----------



## WWhunter (Feb 14, 2008)

Only reason I keep my is because I obtained so many extra's for it.....cheaply.
Good all around handgun but surely not for CC unless you are one big guy.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Sold some speakers today and money burnin' the pocket.. I very possibly might be a 92FS Inox owner soon myself.. Gotta shoot it first though.. A friend owns it.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

babs said:


> Sold some speakers today and money burnin' the pocket.. I very possibly might be a 92FS Inox owner soon myself.. Gotta shoot it first though.. A friend owns it.


I predict you will like it!! Keep us posted.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Mike, I can't find it now but you mentioned in some other thread about beretta magazines... Something about the issue mags weren't so hot.. caused issues. And that guys were having mags shipped to them.

Which mags are better than others for the M9 / 92FS pistols?
Mec-Gar?
Beretta?

Well I guess the question is for anyone that's in the know about better/worse more/less-reliable or corrosion resistent, etc.. concerning 92FS / M9 mags.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have had 3 over the years and in many thousands of rounds through the three , none of them have ever failed in any way, They have all been as accurate as any handgun I have ever had ( and that is a LOT ). 
The first one I had was before CC in Texas, the second I carried quite a bit and I carried it with the safety off so the safety position is a non issue for me. The DA trigger is long and a little heavy but that is just the nature of a DA/SA trigger and it's nothing out of the ordinary. The fat grip may be a con for some but is a pro for those like me who have large hands. It is a great cool looking gun with a reliability track record that is legendary. The Beretta 92 series is kind of like a 1911 every gun lover should have at least one and most should never get rid of.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

babs said:


> Mike, I can't find it now but you mentioned in some other thread about beretta magazines... Something about the issue mags weren't so hot.. caused issues. And that guys were having mags shipped to them.
> 
> Which mags are better than others for the M9 / 92FS pistols?
> Mec-Gar?
> ...


Babs, here's a link to the page I think the post is on that you are referring to:

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=3911

He said the Check Mate mags were no good. No problem with the OEM holders. I would be curious too about what after-market mags are considered good quality.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I found the exact quote.. Thank you. 

"The main problem is the lousy magazines floating around in theater, especially for the M9. The Check-Mate mags suck, but it is very hard to get anything else. I had to have my wife send me some OEM Beretta mags for my personal pistol."

... Easy enough.. Probably just stick with the OEM's if available. I did notice a little surface rust on one of the mags with this gun I'm looking at, but don't know if its an issue or not.. I imagine depending on the finish, it's not something you just steel-wool off of the mag face as it'd be removing the finish as well as any rust. Probably chunk that one and just replace I guess?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A little exterior rust won't harm the mag's functioning. Just scrub it away and keep on shooting!

I don't know too much about the Beretta mags beyond OEM and the horrid Check-Mates. I'd try Mec-Gars based on their generally good reputation. They make a lot of OEM mags, anyway.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Appears Beretta has a few different 92 mags to choose from.. 
They even list one mentioned to be the OEM on the M9A1 (sand-resistant)
http://www.shopberetta.com/e2wItemMain.aspx?functionId=009000008&parentID=019004801&parentLink=012000100:008000219:008000017:008000062:008000063

How are you guys fixed for (reliable - keyword) mags over there?? 
Need more?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

We're good on mags now, but thank you! We're passing the reins over to the relieving unit. I have met and shaken hands with the commander of the new unit...and it's a good feeling! :mrgreen:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Outstanding!
One step closer to state-side, family, and shooting up rounds for FUN in that fine AZ climate and a job well done. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

And closer to a cold beer! Yee-ha! I have a Steyr Scout that still needs sighting-in and much shooting, and I'll be looking at the KelTec PF9 for possible pocket carry.

One of the disadvantages of being deployed is that my wife has quietly taken possession of _both_ my previous carry guns, a Glock 26 and a P3AT. Rather that repossessing them, I have replaced the 26 with a 23, and will need another pocket gun. :mrgreen:


----------



## soldierboy029 (Jan 2, 2008)

The G23 is probably my favorite Glock, the perfect size


----------

